# Upgrade Number of Tuners



## jtrelfa (Dec 20, 2005)

I know that the DirecTV Tivo has two tuners...and for good reason since it's pretty hard to switch to "live" TV if the directv receiver is your only source 

Anyway, I thought it would be neat if Standalone TiVo folks could have that option (more than one tuner). That way, I could record two shows simultaneously and/or not have to worry if two season passes conflict.

Thanks,

Jon


----------



## maharg18 (Dec 4, 2002)

Do a search here for the Series 3 Tivo.


----------



## HotStuff2 (Feb 21, 2005)

Or for the *thousands* of other posts where people have said the same thing.  For like, oh, the past 2 or 3 years.


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

You can. Buy another TiVo and another cable box.


----------



## jtrelfa (Dec 20, 2005)

HotStuff2 said:


> Or for the *thousands* of other posts where people have said the same thing.  For like, oh, the past 2 or 3 years.


Sorry about the repeat...I should have paid closer attention to the other posts first and just did a "me too" 

Loving my TiVo....


----------



## dougadkins (Jan 24, 2006)

Yeah Baby! I had to buy two units to record two things at once. My former Dish Network DVR had two tuners built in. Come on Tivo guys, get with it..... Please!
Doug


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

The Series3 will be out in the second half of the year with dual tuners.


----------



## HotStuff2 (Feb 21, 2005)

megazone said:


> The Series3 will be out in the second half of the year with dual tuners.


My fingers are crossed that it comes out BEFORE then (hopefully in Q1, maybe Q2 - but I doubt it), and that's it at least not *terribly* expensive.

I, for one, have just about given up on TiVo. I've taken to downloading HD wide-screen content using BitTorrent and playing it on my modded Xbox running XBMC. I'd much rather have TiVo record it for me, though.


----------



## sik209 (Jan 28, 2006)

this would mess up a lot of the counts of tv shows. because people are kind of like half watching it


----------

